# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور نظام جدید

## rezabr1999

خواهشا یکی جواب بده.
اگه کسی تو این شرایط واسه انتخاب رشته تجربی نیاورده باشه رفته باشه رشته ی دیگه(نظام جدید) میتونه کنکور تجربی بده؟؟  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mahdir

رییس سازمان پژوهش و برنامه‌ریزی آموزش و پرورش گفتن که کنکور ۹۸ شامل دو دسته سوال مستقل برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید هست.
(در تلویزیون)

البته مثکه سوال شما چیز دیگه‌ایه حالا که دقت می‌کنم. فک می‌کنم بشه. یعنی اینطوری بوده و باید اینطوری باشه.

----------


## rezabr1999

> رییس سازمان پژوهش و برنامه‌ریزی آموزش و پرورش گفتن که کنکور ۹۸ شامل دو دسته سوال مستقل برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید هست.
> (در تلویزیون)


نه. منظورم اینه کسانی که نظام جدید اگه مثلا از کامپیوتر فارغ التحصیل بشن میتونن تجربی کنکور بدن؟

----------


## mahdir

تا الان که اینطوری بوده.
از این به بعدش هیچ نظری نمیشه داد ولی احتمالا باید بشه.

----------


## Dr.Naser

> رییس سازمان پژوهش و برنامه‌ریزی آموزش و پرورش گفتن که کنکور ۹۸ شامل دو دسته سوال مستقل برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید هست.
> (در تلویزیون)
> 
> البته مثکه سوال شما چیز دیگه‌ایه حالا که دقت می‌کنم. فک می‌کنم بشه. یعنی اینطوری بوده و باید اینطوری باشه.


مطمینی رئیس سازمان گفته؟خداییش

----------


## _Mammad_

> مطمینی رئیس سازمان گفته؟خداییش


شیوه احتمالی برگزاری کنکور 98 برای نظام قدیم - نماشا

----------


## Dr.Naser

اینطوری باشه نظام قدیمو بخونم بهتره..تاکنکور98.....خیالم راحت شد

----------

